# Cryptocoryne cordata var. "Thailand: Sg. Kolok



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I finally got this one to flower. I obtained this one last year some time.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Aaron, Congrats! That's a beautiful flower.

Bhushan


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree, beautiful! Whats your technique?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

This is in my blackwater setup. It has RO water and the pots all have a mixture of beech tree leaf litter and Aquasoil Amazonia.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

On a roll here huh?! Very nice! Very clean, solid color on the spathe. Plant looks very healthy too. Good job!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, I can share this one with you guys. I have 3 runners right now.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Aaron , PM sent.


----------

